# My Bachman Rail Truck gets decals



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I made some clear laser decals for my Bachman rail truck. I used the pix online of the full sized replica a guy made, had to work on it some. I put SCRR No 1. Put them onto white vinyl, then stuck that on, after running a black marker around the edge. I got the rail truck for Christmas from my wife. I converted it to battery/track power by wiring in a DPDT switch. Putters around pretty nice with a 9.6 volt battery pack, no R/C, just a switch.








I think I'll paint the brown boards a gray and make them look weatherd and a bit of gray chalk on the top areas of the rail truck. I changed the screw on the transmission
as I read you should do, it needed it. George has good instructions over on his site. Thanks George!


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Jerry, check yer emails!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Still waitin to hear from you???????????????? on your ad placed on here??????????????????????? Regal


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Jerry, that is a neat looking truck!! I like it. Great idea about the mail truck decals. I gotta make myself one of those.

Tom H


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I weathered the rail truck some. I got real tired of those fake colored wood slats. I shot them with a thin coat of Krylon gray primer. I put a wash of india ink and alcohol over that to bring out the wood grain. Dusting with some Bragdon chalks finished it off. I also used the chalks on the metal parts, some gray and a bit of rust.


----------

